# what serving to use??



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

could somebody give me the rundown on what servings to use for different areas of the string. I dabbled about 5 years ago making my own strings but so many things have changed since then. Im gonna start messing around with it again and would appreciate any advice. I will be serving the end loops thats how I did it before and just like the look better. I have a couple spools of 3d and a couple of halo .14 and .24 I beleive. Also a few different center servings. If some of you would just give me the rundown of what you use and why I would really appreciate it. Also where you get it and if anyone is selling any I will gladly buy it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I use 3d or .014 Halo for string end servings. Cable ends get .014 halo or .014 Powergrip. I like .007 Halo for my roller guards but you can use .014 halo as well. String stops you can use whatever you want, I typically just match what's on the string. For center serving, Powergrip has become my favorite. .018" for standard nock sizes and for my GT HD Pin nocks, .014 Powergrip over 28 strands of Fury or 22 strands of 452x fit perfectly.


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

thank you for the response, So it sounds like atleast my serving hasnt gone out of date.... I remember also using I wanna say 2d??? Is that the same dimension as the .014 halo I think I used it on the ends because it was cheaper than always using halo but I could be wrong. So hopefully I dont get jumped on for this but what is optimal for using with astro flight? I know its pretty outdated but I had some left over and I just got a good deal on a bit more and figure it will be good to use up and get the hang of it again with. I wanna say I used 16-18 strands of that and also I used 452x which I still have a little bit left of that which I beleive is 24-26 strands again I could very well be off on the strands but I will check that out before I build anything. Anyway I guess what im asking is if you have any experience with astro and if so what servings would you personally use on that? Also I see you mentioned fury I was a huge fan of astro I just liked the way it looked as a finished product and how it shot. Is fury similar to that? I know that bcy has most of the market and I never had any problems with 452x but for some reason I liked astro and the little bit of xs2 ( had a sample when it first came out).


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

just checked out my servings and I have 62xs .021 , polygrip .020 , 3d, halo .014, halo .024.... so if you were me what else what you order? thanks in advance


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Astro at all though there are better materials in use today. In my opinion, Fury is the best material on the market. It's the smallest strand diameter than any other which gives you the most versatility in strand counts. I use 28 on strings and 32 on cables. The added strands increase the stability of the bundle. Fury also finishes smoother and cleaner than any material available from BCY. It's because of the type of wax and dyes that Brownell uses compared to BCY.

Typical strand count for 452x is 22 on strings and 24 on cables. 

I had pretty good luck with .021" 62xs for center servings on top of 452x material. When I started building with Fury, the 62xs would separate a little. Fixed that problem with .018 Powergrip. It holds tighter than 62xs. If I were you, I'd get some Powergrip. The rest of what you have will work just fine and make a good set.


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

alright Ill order some of that powergrip and fury. Thanks alot for the advice I really appreciate it. Also damn good job on that string jig/stretcher lol im about 10 pages in


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

another question for you. sorry to bombard you with so many... when would you use the halo vs the 3d. I remember getting the halo for trouble spots one aggressive cams. does that still hold true? use the halo for areas that commonly get separated and 3d everywhere else?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

crbhunter said:


> another question for you. sorry to bombard you with so many... when would you use the halo vs the 3d. I remember getting the halo for trouble spots one aggressive cams. does that still hold true? use the halo for areas that commonly get separated and 3d everywhere else?


Pretty much. I use halo or powergrip on all my cable ends because it holds up better than 3d. On strings that don't see really sharp corners, 3d works well.


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

One important note to make about the serving process with Powergrip; 
It's more stiff and brittle than Halo, and has a lower tensile strength...it will break before it stretches. This can cause you to break it when pulling a kink through or while tightening a back serve. Until you get used to this, it will be harder to work with than Halo and especially harder than 3D.


----------



## dpwalters (May 17, 2015)

Ok, I have a question now I have heard a lot of say of how bow company's have specific string count like hoyt to maximize efficiency, so how do you match that or is it just trial and error till you get it right.


----------

